# Trailerable Cruiser



## Sailorgirl346 (Mar 7, 2009)

We are just starting to look for a sailboat (25-28') that we can trailer, cruise on for a week or two, and cross back and forth to the Bahamas (we live in FL) during good weather and do weekends on her. I've been looking at Catalina 25 & Bayfield 25s on the internet. We are thinking in the price range of 15,000. 

We are both somewhat experienced sailors. We did some off shore & ICW of the East Coast and went to the Bahamas from Key Biscayne to Norman's Cay and back.

I am really open to any suggestions or ideas!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Another make to consider is the Hake/Seaward line. Many have lifting keels and shoal draft.

Here's an example: Seaward 23

They have other models going up in size and price.

Another little boat I like is the Beneteau First 235. It might be a bit smaller than what you're looking for, though. But when folks mention "trailerable", I always try to keep the suggestions as modest as possible in size.


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

Another option could be a Compac23.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Check out the Nimble 26. She's a small pilothouse (almost trawler-like) sailboat that's easily trailerable and liveable for a couple.


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

Owning a ComPac 23, I am very biased. It is a great little boat, but it may be a little small for what you plan on doing. I spent a week on mine by myself, and by the end of the week it was getting very small. My fiancee and I overnight on it, and for that it is perfect. It is a wonderful little boat for daysailing, and weekends in relatively protected waters. I don't think I would want to go for an extended cruise on it. It will take some weather, but I don't think I would want to get into anything too nasty. So far we have had her out in winds to 25 knots and she did just fine, but doesn't like the chop too much. For crossing to the bahamas, I would definitely want something a bit bigger (27+). 

What kind of vehicle do you have? What is its towing capacity? Also do you plan on keeping it in the water and towing it occasionally, or will you be keeping it on a trailer? There is a big difference between a trailer sailer and a boat that you will only occasionally trailer. If you have a big enough truck, the Cat 27 would be a great boat as long as you plan on keeping it in the water. I wouldn't want to have to set it up each time I went sailing. Also there are a number of them within your price range.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cape Dory 25D. Do not confuse the 25D with the 25.

The 25 D's lines are shown in my avatar.

She is trailerable only in the sense that she is 8 1/2 feet wide. It would not be a good choice for someone who wants to take her out to the water for a couple of days and then take her back home.

The attraction to me is that she is transportable, has standing headroom (5'11") and does not have a V berth. I don't like V berths.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a simmilar dream but less expirience and a smaller budget. I was thinking a cape dory 25, morgan 25, bristol 24, and of course a contessa 26 [probably out of my price range or hard to find]. any opinions?


----------



## BeneteauMark (Nov 7, 2002)

I've got a Beneteau 235, and she's a wonderful boat. These things are built like tanks. The downside is that, while trailerable, I wouldn't call them trailer sailers. Getting the hull lined up on my trailer takes a boat hoist because of the wing keel. Also, raising the mast without a gin pole or crane is a challenge, though various people have their solutions on Beneteau First 235 - A pocket racer with cruising aspirations! beneteau235.com.

The Seaward 25 with a shoal keel goes off and on a trailer quite easily. A friend of mine has one, and launches and recovers from boat ramps. Also, walking the mast up isn't particularly difficult. Can be done with two, but three is easier.

Hope this helps.
Mark


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Another vote for the Seaward 25. Mast handling is easy. Cabin is fine for 2, though headroom is < 5'9". Comes with a real head and a 2-burner galley. Factory is in Stuart, FL. They made a shoal draft version, which I have, as well as some pre-89 centerboard ones.
Great community on the Trailersailor BBS


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just curious, what do you mean by trailerable. There are a lot of boats in the 25-28' range that can be stored and transported on a trailer, but can not be launched from the trailer without using a crane or travellift. Those boats are not "trailerable" IMHO. 

The Cape Dory 25D is a great boat, and more than capable of making such a journey as you're requesting, but it isn't a trailerable boat IMHO.

Some of the truly trailerable boats, like the Compacs and smaller Catalinas/Hunters aren't really all that suitable for crossing to the Bahamas IMHO, without a really good weather window. Some aren't even qualified for that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> Just curious, what do you mean by trailerable. There are a lot of boats in the 25-28' range that can be stored and transported on a trailer, but can not be launched from the trailer without using a crane or travellift. Those boats are not "trailerable" IMHO.........


That's a good comment. Those boats are "transportable", let's say. Trailers are made for them and the same guys that move mobile homes will move them for you, (if you can't do it yourself) but you ain't gonna want to do it more than a couple of times a year.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

This Thread greatly interests me....to the point of:

I thought I would "need" a 32-35 footer..

but transporting it from Ohio to FL and back once a year....(winters in FL) makes that a tough call.

Any suggestions on the largest transportable? towing with a 3/4 ton pickup?

just curious.......as keeping it on the coast isn't out of the question as long as I can find reasonable storage.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Towing a boat in the 30-35' range with a higher HP pickup is not an issue. Assuming of course you get a reasonably lighter style boat. Many J105's are hauled around the country behind 3/4 and 1 ton dully pickups. They haul the boats legally with in the 8.5' max width by putting the boats at an angle, ie the beam is at an angle. Not sure if any of you have seen unlimited hydros towed, but same idea. Being here in Seattle, where it seems like most of these style boats are HQ'd, I see quite a few.

Melges 32's, mumm 30's to name a few are also transported on trailers to different events behind typical 8 lug pickups also. Here is a link to me towing my stepdads boat, granted this one is about 9.5' wide, it weighs all of 6500 lbs, with a 1500 lb trailer. no real issues.
Picasa Web Albums - jan - Seabird II

As far as is something trully trailerable, I guess that is in ones definition of trailerable. Any rig under the max 8.5' width is easily trailer able, launching it may be an issue if it as a keel of any depth with out a hoist, or a trailer tongue extension. Even boats up to 9.5' can be hauled around with out too many permits etc. Look for the laws in the states you will be travelling, and go from there.

Marty


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks....that opens up a lot of options I hadn't thought of previously....


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Of course if you want a 40'r, look at that container boat perry designed. That boat being just under 8' IIRC, should be towable any where too. There are some options out there. Keep the whole thing under 12-13K lbs for a SW rig, upwards of 18 with a dually, those are my max limits for those style trucks, some pull more, and start looking.

Marty


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

Buckeye,

Seaward makes a 32 foot retractable lead bulb keel boat that is trailerable and launchable from a ramp. I would say it is on the edge of towable with a 3/4 ton pickup and has a 10 plus beam. Special permits for most states to move. Whether it is trailerable probably depends on individual comfort levels. I am a truck driver by profession and have a 1 ton pickup so I wouldn't personally rule it out. In fact I have a great interest in more input on this boat as it seems like it would fit our needs nicely. I've been on one and they seem well made with great (and expensive) gear but I've never sailed one. Anyone with any experience?


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

The camper I pull is around 4 tons.....and you really know it's back there. I'm sure 12 or 13K would be a real struggle....

bigger truck perhaps.????


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

What motor is in you pickup? you may not need a bigger truck, as much as a bigger motor. Or a newer rig with more HP. My 2000 pickup with a vortec 350 has more power than my 454's before it. The 454's had TBI or 4 bbl fuling systems, the Vortec multiport FI, and has more HP, a bit less torque. 454's 235/385 hp torque specs, the 350 - 255/335. All had 4.10 gears and TH400 or 4L80E 4spd equal.

I had a 96 GM with a 65.td, a supposed gutless SOB, but with the manual 5 spd, it would do quite well pulling a 12K trailer I tow. Other than I found as I said earlier, when I get to about 2x the GRAWR of a given truck, the trailer seems to wag the dog more than I like. Here is a pic of the 96 with a 12K trailer behind it.


















Meanwhile, my dually handles it just fine. my MDT dumptruck even better, but that thing is a slug with an old NA 7.3 V8 in it! My dmax does not know the trailer is back there with 2 tons in the bed too. a total of about 26K, I can go 55 no issues up 3-5% freeway grades.

So for the question of the day, how do I make this picture narrower????? sorry folks!


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

TSBB - Compressed - Message Index
Try the above link regarding your question. The average IQ on this forum is 175; a good 20 points higher than the linked site, but they still may know a thing or two.


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Built to Ski,
Are those the Olympic mountains, btw? Looks like Washington state to me.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Yes it is wasington state, and yes that is a ski area behind me. I'm on the alpental road with the sahalee ski club behind me, an the washington alpine club behind the picture taker. This is just north of I90 on snoqualmie pass in the cascades. Guye peak is the shadow behind the clouds.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You might also try these guys. I know nothing about quality etc. There were some smaller version at the Seattle show a few yrs ago, looked pretty good/nice for the price.

Freedom Boat Works

marty


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The best true trailerable boat also suitable to coastal cruising in my opinion is the S2 7.9 S2 7.9 Class web page . This design has soo stood the tests of time, that you now have the opportunity to buy a new one if you have the deep pockets for such. Check one out.


----------



## idontwantanaccount (May 18, 2005)

*Cd25*

I used to own a Cape Dory 25D that came with a trailer from Triad. It was a great boat that sailed beautifully. We trailered it from Wisconsin to Florida for trip to the Bahamas as well as some trips to Canada and around the Great Lakes. We also trailered to and from the marina each year to avoid storage fees and because its a lot easier to do maintenance in your own backyard. We used a 1/2 ton pickup rated to tow 7500 lbs with a wgt distributing hitch. Basically our strategy was to launch the boat ourselves, but pay for lift onto the trailer to avoid hassles and make sure the boat was properly lined up on the trailer pads. You do have to have a good ramp and a tongue extension for the trailer to launch since the draft is 3'6".


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Go Small Go Cheap!*

If this is your first boat I say go small and cheap. I started out several years ago thinking I needed (wanted) a lot more boat than I did. Get something easy enough that you can step the mast and do an overnighter and unstep and load from a boat landing the next day. You don't want stepping the mast to be such a chore it keeps you from going out. Also this gives you the opportunity to try a month or so at a marina or anchor out; if it doesn't work you can trailer the boat and leave it in your yard. If you have to pay a hoist every time you launch you will miss out on a ton of sailing. Think of some of the limiting factors.

Difficulty of stepping mast
Weight of boat plus trailer and supplies (tow vehicle)
Inboard vs. outboard and associated costs.
Costs go up disproportional to size with sails and bottom paint.
Most marinas have a 33-35 ft minimum so you're not really saving with dockage.

I've owned boats from 16 to 25 feet, actually the one I used the most was an engineless 19 footer that I would weekend on. It was so easy and cheap to operate I spent a lot less time working on the boat (spending money) and sailed more than I ever have. The only limiting factor was that it was a pain to step and unstep the mast for a day sail when its 100 degrees.

I just bought a Starwind 223 that I haven't picked up yet. I had to buy a bigger truck to pull it but I'm definitely going to pull her down to the keys and I'm flirting with the idea of the Bahamas after I've spent some time offshore on her. I'm sure some would say it's not the boat to sail across the stream, and I agree it's not perfect, but with some careful planning and investment of under $5,000 I'll be in Bimini enjoying the same view.

It all boils down to a personal decision for everyone; you have to do what suits your needs. This is just my 2 cents. Hope you enjoy the new boat!


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

I also looked at the S2 line of boats. Looked like a good choice. Also Catalina Beneteau, Oday to name a few. Get something that sails in 12 knots or less. You'll find yourself motoring a lot less.


----------



## Sailorgirl346 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your ideas and input. After much research and "Window Shopping" it comes down to two that have everything we are looking for. The Watkins 25' and the Catalina 25'.

Love the sturdiness of the Watkins, the shoal keel, and the layout. Everyone who has one loves her. I found a Watkins that may be the "one" but before we go look at her, we need to find a trailer. 

I want to go used, but not sure what to look for. The new ones are so pricey!!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

RE the trailer. If you really like the boat, and it has a place to be moored, go for it, and get the trailer later. You will probably use the boat more if it is in the water initially, and later for that matter, as it is a lot easier to motor down to the marina for me, in 10'ish minutes, 10'ish minutes later the lines are tossed, and I am motoring the boat out of the break water. 

Or figure out how to keep the boat in the water most of the time, and trailer it "when" you want to go some where else which will probably be fewer and farther than you think it will be. There is more than one way to skin a cat as folks like to say! or some such thing.

Marty


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

blt2ski said:


> RE the trailer. If you really like the boat, and it has a place to be moored, go for it, and get the trailer later.


Sailorgirl,

Ditto Blt2ski. Just a thought about finding a trailer. I've looked at a couple of 22 foot boats lately (Catalina and Tanzer) owners were asking $2500.00 for boat and trailer. Both boats were in good to servicable shape and both trailers were in excellent shape. Point is you might be able to find a nice trailer that you can modify relitively easily to your boat and either sell the second boat or salvage it for parts.


----------



## modul8 (Oct 26, 2008)

Don't forget the safety factor. It may be possible to overload your pickup and still get your boat to where you want it, but it may not be the safest way to go. Check the weight ratings for the truck's tires, its rear axle, its hitch, its drawbar and its ball. the system is only as strong as it weakest link. 
Next, once you have decided you have enough truck to pull it successfully, make sure your load is secure, and properly spread over the trailer axles and that adequate tongue weight is present. If you find that the load is not making a difference in the height of your pickup box, it's too far back. This could cause some seriousl tail-wagging, and an uncomfortable , not to mention dangerous trip.
If you are over 8.5' wide, you'll lkely need a permit. Same for if you're over 10.5' tall. this varies a little from state to state, so check your local listings.
Beware that state permits are for state roads only, and that municipalities also have their own permitting., so if you are in a city, and are crossing to another city in another state, you will need 4 permits- 1 per municipalty, and 1 per state , assuming you take state roads. if you have to bridge from state to county roads to get to a municipal road, there's another permit. For those who think it's a good idea to forget permits, remember: It only takes one grumpy cop to ruin your whole weekend.

Most of all, check your load periodically when under way. It only takes a couple minutes at a rest stop to check your bearings and tires for temperature, abnormal wear, and to check your tie-downs for abrasions and for tightness.
If you have a minute, check on deck to ensure that nothing is flapping and making a mess of your gelcoat.
OK I'm done now.... As you were, gentlemen (and ladies)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have no sailing expierience yet, but some advice relavent to your situation. plan every detail in advance, but be prepared to ignore your plan if an oppertunity comes your way


----------



## Sailorgirl346 (Mar 7, 2009)

*mission accomplished*

Thanks for all of your suggestions!! I took your advise, Marty and just bought the Watkins 25'. I am so happy we did not pass her by because she didn't have a trailer. I don't know if we will get a trailer for her, as we are going to leave her on a mooring.

Here are the photos we took the day we bought her! We are naming her Calypso. She is in need of a few minor repairs and a good cleaning (I keep them immaculate! Hubby says I am a clean freak! LOL) I will post new ones when we get her cleaned up and renamed (and yes, I know the drill for changing her name.  LOL)

http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery...check=0&page=1&sortby=&sorttime=&way=&cat=624

Cheryl


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A Balboa 26 would be ideal for you.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Looks like a pretty boat, and fun too! Enjoy her.

Marty


----------



## Aquarian (Nov 8, 2010)

Alvin Vega. If you can find one in good shape, it will take you anywhere you might want to go.


----------



## fletcher01 (Feb 23, 2019)

Just realized I was replying to a zombie thread. O.P was 12 years ago.


----------

